# News - 3D Sex Villa 2: 3D Sex Villa 2: Neues Erotikspiel angekündigt



## System (1. Juli 2009)

*News - 3D Sex Villa 2: 3D Sex Villa 2: Neues Erotikspiel angekündigt*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688764


----------



## Safferezunft (1. Juli 2009)

Wahrscheinlich haben die nur wegen eurer Liste überhaupt wieder mit dem programmieren begonnen.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> Wann genau 3D Sex Villa 2 in den Handel gelangt, ist bisher nicht bekannt.


Wird vorgemerkt. 



> Der Hersteller wirbt übrigens in der Mitteilung damit, in PC-Games-Top-Liste Über 35 heiße und erotische PC-Spiele im Überblick mit dem Vorgänger 3D Sex Villa den ersten Platz belegt zu haben.


Well done, PCGames.


----------



## maxilink (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

lol was hat das denn bitte noch mit unserem lieblings-hobby zu tun?! .....bei diesem "spiel" gehts doch nicht ums zocken sondern um virtuelle fleischbeschau .....fand es grad eben richtig lächerlich dazu etwas in den news zu finden ......adios niveau


----------



## starhorst (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Lol...ich weiß ja auch nicht ob Infos zu dem Spiel hier her gehören. Ansichtssache.


----------



## Rakyr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Toll... Na wenigstens wird das Niveau auf PCGames Hardware noch einiger maßen gehalten, aber langsam glaub ich das hier is die falsche Seite für mich...


----------



## Spruso (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rakyr am 01.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll... Na wenigstens wird das Niveau auf PCGames Hardware noch einiger maßen gehalten, aber langsam glaub ich das hier is die falsche Seite für mich...



Das kommt davon, wenn man PCG-Leute bei der PCA und umgekehrt arbeiten lässt. Die Niveaus gleichen sich langsam an.   

Games-Group brought to you by Computec Media


----------



## nasskalt (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Fast schon witzig:
Wenn hier Videos der "finality moves" aus dem Conan-Spiel (nur _ein_ Beispiel) jedem Kind zugänglich sind, scheint das vollkommen unproblematisch zu sein.
Aber wehe es wird über Erotik- oder gar Sexspielchen berichtet, dann bricht fast schon Panik aus.


----------



## seech (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hey Leute da wurde doch nur ein harmloses Spiel angekündigt, kommt mal wieder runter. Oder ist Sex bei euch ein empfindliches Thema? 

P.S. Penis!


----------



## Alf1507 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also echt... gerade wenn man glaubt das Niveau dieser Seite könnte eigentlich gar nicht weiter sinken kommt doch wieder ein neuer Knaller.
Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, wenn es in Spielen mal etwas nackte Haut zu sehen gibt. Solche "Spiele" wie 3D Sex Villa sind, meiner Meinung nach, allerdings absolut primitiv und unterste Schublade!

Tja... Sex sells. Das gibt sicherlich wieder einige Klicks.


----------



## SchabbeS (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde die News jetzt garnicht mal so unangemessen. Man kann auf den Bildern nichts schlimmes erkennen und der Text liefert auch keine schmutzigen Details.


----------



## FlorianStangl (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

1. Wem solche Meldungen nicht gefallen, der muss sie nicht lesen. pcgames.de bietet wesentlich mehr als gelegentlich eine News zu einem Erotikspiel, daher ist es unfair, die Seite darauf zu reduzieren.
2. Für pcgames.de schreiben keine PCA-Redakteure. Die Games Group Online ist eine Organisationsform, in der die Redakteure fest einzelnen Webseiten zugeordnet sind. Für pcgames.de sind das Sebastian Thöing und Thomas Wilke, unterstützt von unserem freien Redakteur Frank Moers.
3. Wer nichts zum Thema der Meldung zu sagen hat, sollte hier auch nichts schreiben. Allgemeines Feedback zu pcgames.de gehört in den entsprechenden Thread im Forum (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=board&bid=11&x=133).

Darum bitte ich darum, hier nur über das Thema zu diskutieren und nicht über pcgames.de allgemein.


----------



## Spruso (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				seech am 01.07.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute da wurde doch nur ein harmloses Spiel angekündigt, kommt mal wieder runter. Oder ist Sex bei euch ein empfindliches Thema?
> 
> P.S. Penis!



Also viel Spiel ist an diesem "Spiel" ja nicht dran. Das ist mehr ein interaktiver Porno.

Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Sex (wäre ja schlimm    ), allerdings sehe ich nicht ganz, warum so eine News auf ein seriöses Portal wie PCG gehört.

Ich meine, sie berichten ja auch nicht über jedes Handygame, Browserspiel oder jede low-budget Produktion, obwohl da wohl meist mehr Spiel dahinter ist, als bei diesem Softwareprodukt hier.


----------



## Nasenmann2009 (1. Juli 2009)

*Schon locker 1 Jahr zu habe...*

Hallo Redaktion! 

Das "Spiel", also der hier angegebene zweite Teil, ist doch schon seit locker 1 Jahr zu haben. Ich glaube Ihr seid etwas spät mit dieser Neuigkeit...  

Schönen Tag noch und nix für ungut!


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FlorianStangl am 01.07.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Für pcgames.de schreiben keine PCA-Redakteure. Die Games Group Online ist eine Organisationsform, in der die Redakteure fest einzelnen Webseiten zugeordnet sind. Für pcgames.de sind das Sebastian Thöing und Thomas Wilke, unterstützt von unserem freien Redakteur Frank Moers.



Er meinte die Hefte..

3D Sexvilla? Das war doch dieser billige Simsclone der überhaupt keinen spass machte und durch diese hässlich designten polygon brüste pre/pubertäre jugendliche zum kauf bewegen sollte aber total gefloppt ist?

mal ehrlich, so schrott braucht kein mensch, das wär nen perfektes Spiel für eine wiederhauferstehung der Down the Drain rubrik.. Herr RR.. bitte nen verriss schreiben wenn das ding erschienen ist


----------



## einkaufswagen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

*lach* Allein schon wegen des Verweises zur "HITliste" der 35 Eritkspiele (Headline "Hot- oder Schrott") lohnt der Artikel - ob der Entwickler da was falsch verstanden hat? *G*

Totzdem stelle ich mit positivem Erstaunen fest, das der Stanglnator sich in letzter Zeit auffällig oft hier blicken lässt (und/oder zu Wort meldet) um kritisierte Misstände zu kommentieren. Ich hoffe es tut sich mal langsam was und die PCG wird wieder das was sie mal war


----------



## BuzzingFreak (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich lach mich gleich schief. Hier rumnörgeln und 
anschließend wahrscheinlich den youXXX Link 
aus den Bookmarks aufrufen. Herrlich!


----------



## KONNAITN (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 3D Sexvilla? Das war doch dieser billige Simsclone der überhaupt keinen spass machte und durch diese hässlich designten polygon brüste pre/pubertäre jugendliche zum kauf bewegen sollte aber total gefloppt ist?


Kann es sein, dass du eigentlich Singles meinst? Ich glaube 3D Sexvilla hat wenig mit den Sims zu tun.


----------



## skicu (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa 2: 3D Sex Villa 2: Neues Erotikspiel angekündigt*

Hach, ich hab ja mit aktuellen Spielen nix mehr am Hut, aber erinnert sich noch jemand an Biing?
edit: Hat in der PC Games übrigens 88% bekommen!


----------



## seech (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 01.07.2009 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> seech am 01.07.2009 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bezweifel ja auch nicht, dass das Spiel nicht sonderlich gehaltvoll ist, aber wegen der Meldung sollte man nun auch nicht so einen Aufriss machen. Was ist denn daran jetzt so unseriös und niveaulos? Hier wird doch einfach nur ein Spiel angekündigt.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 01.07.2009 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Singles war auch nen Simclone, und wesentlich besser als 3D Sexvilla.. letzteres ist so ein spiel mit dem man mit der Grafik die kleine Schwester erschrecken kann, und mit dem Spiel selbst jeden Spieler der sich halbwegs ernst nimmt ..

hat sich den mist überhaupt jemand gekauft?


----------



## Spruso (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				seech am 01.07.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifel ja auch nicht, dass das Spiel nicht sonderlich gehaltvoll ist, aber wegen der Meldung sollte man nun auch nicht so einen Aufriss machen. Was ist denn daran jetzt so unseriös und niveaulos? Hier wird doch einfach nur ein Spiel angekündigt.



Es geht ja auch gar nicht so sehr um diese einzelne News hier. Es geht um die sinkende Qualität allgemein. (Aber ich weiche wieder vom Thema ab).

Ich sage nur, dass das eigentlich kein Spiel ist. Dieses Ding verhält sich zu einem Spiel etwa so, wie ein Sexheftchen zu einem Bestseller.

Und sei mal ehrlich, du willst auf einer Buchrezensionsseite auch keine News über die baldig erscheinende neue Ausgabe der Praline lesen, oder?


----------



## seech (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 01.07.2009 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Freunde von mir haben mal einen Bekannten vor das Spiel gesetzt, einfach nur um es ihm mal aus Spaß zu zeigen. Der konnte sich stundenlang damit beschäftigen und hatte wirklich seine helle Freude daran, die er uns auch ein ums andere Mal mitteilen musste.  Mir war der Mist auch wirklich zu blöde, Datenschrott wie Knetmännchen Kamasutra.


----------



## Joker2u (1. Juli 2009)

*Spiel*

Was genau ist jetzt das Problem? Es sollte jedem selber überlassen bleiben, was er spielt. Und eigentlich kann man dieses Programm auch als Spiel ansehen. Wer jetzt GTA spielt, der nimmt aktiv an einer Geschichte teil und versetzt sich in die Rolle eines Menschen, der gegen so einige Gesetze (Autodiebstahl, Körperverletzung, kaltblütiger Mord) verstößt. Selbst der Landwirtschafts-Simulator ist ein Spiel, wo man einer Tätigkeit nachgehen kann, die eigentlich als Arbeit gewertet werden kann, aber dadurch, dass sie nur virtuell ist, als Spiel gilt. Denn die Tätigkeit kann man immer wiederholen. 
Gleiches gilt bei 3D-SexVilla. Wer es spielen will, soll es spielen. Es ist doch egal. Jeder hat sein Spiel - von den Sims über Empire: Total War bis zu 3D-SexVilla oder WoW. Man sollte es akzeptieren.
Was mich bei diesem Nachrichteneintrag nur stutzig machte, war, wie es mit dem Jugendschutz aussieht. Aber die Bilder sind keine, die man erwachsenen Personen zugänglich machen muss und gegenüber vorherigen Artikeln sind die Bilder auch sehr zurückhaltend. 
Zu sagen aber ist, und das richtet sich an viele Internetnutzer, ist, dass die Ausdrucksweise, nicht nur hier, sondern an vielen Stellen des Internets, eher auf Beleidigungen, Mobbing und Demütigungen aus ist oder eben so rüber kommt. Solch ein Verhalten ruft nur selbiges hervor und lässt jeglichen Respekt schwinden. Man sieht es auf YouTube, wenn jemand ein Video seiner Nationalmannschaft reinstellt, dass man sich gegenseitig beleidigt.
Man sollte seine Worte wählen und tolerant sein - eben auch gegenüber anderen Sichtweisen und Spielinteressen. Und wen etwas nicht interessiert oder gefällt, der muss es nicht anklicken.


----------



## Alf1507 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				seech am 01.07.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifel ja auch nicht, dass das Spiel nicht sonderlich gehaltvoll ist, aber wegen der Meldung sollte man nun auch nicht so einen Aufriss machen. Was ist denn daran jetzt so unseriös und niveaulos? Hier wird doch einfach nur ein Spiel angekündigt.


Es würden sich sicherlich weniger Leute beschweren, wenn es hier tatsächlich um ein *Spiel* gehen würde. Dieses 3D Sex Villa ist aber eigentlich nichts weiter als ein interaktiver Porno mit 3D-Grafik. Von einem echten Spiel ist das jedenfalls meilenweit entfernt!


----------



## MCM90 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Würde mich mal interessieren woher PCG diese Meldung hat? 3D Sexvilla 2 ist schon längst draußen. 

Wer mir nicht glaubt kann gerne Screenshots machen!


----------



## seech (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich mal interessieren woher PCG diese Meldung hat? 3D Sexvilla 2 ist schon längst draußen.
> 
> Wer mir nicht glaubt kann gerne Screenshots machen!




Du hast dir das nich wirklich gekauft oder? 

Macht das wieder Spaß heute


----------



## MCM90 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				seech am 01.07.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch und meiner Freundin und mir machts zusammen noch mehr Spaß wenn du verstehst.  

Edit: Da mir einige eh nicht geglaubthätten:

http://i42.tinypic.com/2vintpi.png

http://i43.tinypic.com/257ovv8.png

Keine Angst Geschlechtsteile sind nicht zu sehen, somit verstoßen die Bilder nicht gegen getenes Recht.


----------



## Spruso (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> seech am 01.07.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, also, da haben wirs. Das ist gar kein Spiel, sondern ein CAD-Programm für die gewissen Stunden.


----------



## KONNAITN (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Singles war auch nen Simclone, und wesentlich besser als 3D Sexvilla.. letzteres ist so ein spiel mit dem man mit der Grafik die kleine Schwester erschrecken kann, und mit dem Spiel selbst jeden Spieler der sich halbwegs ernst nimmt ..


Ich habe mir die thrixxx Seite mal angesehen und dass man damit seine kleine Schwester erschrecken kann, ist kein Wunder. Grafisch sieht es aber auch nicht viel übler aus als Singles.

Was mich allerdings gewundert hat ist, dass es 3D Sexvilla 2 offenbar schon längst gibt:
Aus dem Newsbereich:


> *3D SexVilla 2 veröffentlicht!* vom *2007*-09-10


Also was wurde da heute angekündigt? Teil 3?


----------



## MCM90 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



> *3D SexVilla 2 veröffentlicht!* vom *2007*-09-10
> Also was wurde da heute angekündigt? Teil 3?



Jup denke auch da ich im Besitz des 2. Teils bin.


----------



## seech (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> seech am 01.07.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie RR letztens in den Kommentaren sagte: lieber nicht in Bildern denken...


----------



## MCM90 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				seech am 01.07.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einige paare kaufen sich Liebeswürfel oder bestimmte Brettspiele andere halt nen PC-Spiel.


----------



## seech (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> seech am 01.07.2009 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon okay, ich mein´s nicht so.


----------



## Microwave (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

sieht aus wie die Sims.


----------



## lenymo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Blöde Bum-Simu ... nix gegen Spiele wie Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude, 7Sins oder den Hot Coffee Mod aber sowas wie 3D Sex Villa würde ich noch nicht mal als Spiel bezeichnen.


----------



## masterofcars (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Willkommen in der Welt der gegenseitigen Toleranz. 
Es gibt Menschen die interessiert die News. Und wayne geht da was an? 
Wer sich dran stört möge weggucken und/oder nicht lesen. 
Oder meldet ihr auch auch an bei der Internetzensur und wollt anderen Vorschreiben welche Spiele Sie zu spielen haben?


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spruso am 01.07.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur, dass das eigentlich kein Spiel ist. Dieses Ding verhält sich zu einem Spiel etwa so, wie ein Sexheftchen zu einem Bestseller.



Aha. Schlussfolgerung: Da 3D Sex Villa Deiner Meinung nach kein Spiel ist, sind Pornofilme für Dich also auch keine Filme.   

Das Spiel wird schon seine Käufer haben, sonst würden nicht schon mehrere Teile davon existieren. Genauso wie es eine Zielgruppe für Pornofilme gibt, gibt es eben auch eine für interaktive Pornos. 

Also wenn das Spiel nicht Deinen Geschmack trifft ignorier es doch einfach.
Oder gehst Du auch jeden Morgen in den Zeitschriftenhandel und beschwerst Dich beim Verkäufer über das Niveau der Praline? 

Mal davon abgesehen scheinst Du noch ganz andere Probleme zu haben wenn Sexualität für Dich etwas niveauloses ist. Verklemmt nennt man sowas auch.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 01.07.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> nix gegen Spiele wie Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude, .



doch, nen großen knüppel an den kopf der leute die das verbrochen haben...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich mal interessieren woher PCG diese Meldung hat? 3D Sexvilla 2 ist schon längst draußen.
> 
> Wer mir nicht glaubt kann gerne Screenshots machen!



Ich habe die Meldung angepasst. Die heute veröffentlichte Pressemitteilung erweckte den Eindruck als sei da ein neues Spiel auf dem Weg. Entschuldigt bitte die Missverständnisse.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Chello (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ok würde es auch direkt nicht gleich als Spiel bezeichnen. Es ist eher ein Simulator, so wie Landwirtschafs Simulator etc. Nur das da etwas anderes Simuliert wird^^

Hab mir das damals als es erschien auch mal gegeben, war schon witzig und die Grafik für diese Art von Spiel ist sehr gelungen und als Referenz in diesem Sektor zu bezeichnen. Und wenn hier schon Vergleich zu Die Sims gemacht werden, kann höchsten Die Sims 3 da mithalten.

Und wenn irgendwann Villa 3 kommt, mit vielleicht voll ausgenutzter DirectX 9.0c Grafik werde ich mir es nochmal anschauen.

Und kleiner Tipp: Der Hentei Ableger ist um einiges witziger


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BuzzingFreak am 01.07.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich gleich schief. Hier rumnörgeln und
> anschließend wahrscheinlich den youXXX Link
> aus den Bookmarks aufrufen. Herrlich!


Das wollte ich auch schreiben. Sich hier als Moralapostel aufspielen und anschließend das Internet wieder seinem eigentlichen Zweck zuführen.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 01.07.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> BuzzingFreak am 01.07.2009 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EInkaufen?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

gnihiiihi...Sex...hihihihi

 

Her mit der Verwarnug !


----------



## Tominator7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich fand den ersten grottig und wirklich fortschrittlich sieht der zweite auch nicht aus... Können nicht endlich mal Erotikspiele mit Crysis-Grafik erscheinen?


----------



## PolesApart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Sowas braucht die Welt nicht, wo sie doch gerade ihr Sims 3 bekommen hat.


----------



## Mandavar (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 01.07.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Sebastian,

diese Nachricht ist eine sogenannte Ente. In diesem Fall sogar eine nackte. ^^ Zuerst schreibst du, dass das Spiel bereits erhältlich ist, und weiter unten, dass es heute angekündigt wurde.

Richtig sollte die Meldung heißen: Heute ist kein SexVilla2 heraus gekommen! ThriXXX kündigte an, dass das Spiel sehr bald schon erschienen ist. Man sei sehr stolz darauf, das PCGames eine Liste mit Sex-Spielen gemacht habe, und dass schon dort SexVilla2 zu finden ist. Weiterhin hat man festgestellt, dass John Wayne tot, und die Erde rund sei. Wir freuen uns, euch heute schon sagen zu können, dass wir euch morgen sagen werden, dass Crysis auch schon erschienen ist!

Noch etwas: Warum reagiert Ihr nicht einmal, wenn ich euch brauchbare Themen per Mail zusende? Ich habe in meiner EMail sogar explizit um kurze Antwort gebeeten, um zu erfahren, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, euch News-Hinweise zu schicken. Scheinbar habt Ihr ja genug wertvolle Nachrichten. Zum Beispiel ein Sexspiel, das bereits seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Warum wird das hundertausendste noch so schlechte Ballerspiel als Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen, aber bei einem Spiel, bei dem es um Sex geht (sei das Spiel auch noch so schlecht) wird gleich ein Abgesang auf das Niveau angestimmt. Was stimmt denn da nicht mit euch, Leute? Das ist doch nur billig dargestellte Erotik für Leute, die daran Spaß haben. Wer sagt denn, dass es "besser" ist, wenn man mit Spielen wie CoD oder Half Life Spaß hat, als wenn man mit Sex Villa Spaß hat. Wird hier in diesem Forum gerade wirklich über Niveau geurteilt? Ihr braucht vor Sex - und vor virtuellem schon gar nicht - keine Angst zu haben. Vielleicht merkt ihr das auch eines Tages.    

Ich will das Spiel ja nicht verteidigen, würde es auch nie spielen. Aber zu sagen DAS ist niveaulos, aber mein Doom 3 (Beipspiel)  nicht, ist in meinen Augen etwas vermessen. Denn wer entscheidet denn welche Maßstäbe und Kriterien für die Beurteilung des Niveaus angelegt werden?  
Ich finde Moderne Kunst zumeist auch niveaulos und trotzdem gibt es Leute, die zahlen dafür Millionen.

Grafisch, technisch und gameplaytechnisch niveaulos? Ist erstens immer noch Ansichtssache und zweitens kann man das von dem Großteil der Spiele auf dem Markt sagen. Warum sich dann ausgerechnet auf die SEX Villa gestürzt wird, würde in jedem Psychologen ein Feuerwerk an Theorien auslösen.


----------



## RR (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Wird wohl ein wenig so sein, wie mit MC Donalds.
Keiner gibt zu das Zeugs da gut zu finden, aber trotzdem sind jeden Tag lange Schlangen vor deren Kassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RR am 01.07.2009 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl ein wenig so sein, wie mit MC Donalds.
> Keiner gibt zu das Zeugs da gut zu finden, aber trotzdem sind jeden Tag lange Schlangen vor deren Kassen.



quatsch, du bist nur zur falschen zeit da

nicht zum Schulende oder feierabend oder diskoende dahin gehen und es gibt selten schlangen


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht zum Schulende oder feierabend oder diskoende dahin gehen und es gibt selten schlangen


Die Schule dürfte RR hinter sich haben. Feierabend kennt er nicht. In die Disko kommt er seit dem "Vorfall" nicht mehr rein. 
Also die Zeiten fallen flach.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

McDonalds ist was für Kinder und Frauen, genau wie die Sims.
Echte Männer gehen zu Burger King und spielen 3D Sex Villa. 
So schauts aus.


----------



## Lion2k7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Da gab es wohl genug Käufer des ersten Teiles, sonst hätten die auch keinen zweiten gebracht. ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lion2k7 am 01.07.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es wohl genug Käufer des ersten Teiles, sonst hätten die auch keinen zweiten gebracht. ^^



bei so einer billigproduktion genügen vermutlich auch die 25 käufer die das spiel hatte


----------



## ToxicDude (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige paare kaufen sich Liebeswürfel oder bestimmte Brettspiele andere halt nen PC-Spiel.



Wobei ich für einen Liebeswürfel nicht für alle paar Wochen erneut Kohle hinlegen muss. Na ja, letzten Endes muss es jeder selbst wissen, doch find ich die Preise für so ein Produkt schon recht happig:



> 9,95€ für 3 Tage, danach 29,95€ alle 30 Tage
> 9,95€ für 3 Tage, danach 59,95€ alle 90 Tage (spare 30€!)
> 9,95€ für 3 Tage, danach 89,95€ alle 180 Tage (spare 90€!)


----------



## SvenKlauke (1. Juli 2009)

*Journalismus R.I.P*

Ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen mich extra für diesen irrsinnig gut recherchierten Artikel anzumelden. Leute was soll der Müll?

Das "Game" ist schon seit Ewigkeiten aufm Markt. Es ist auffällig, dass viele der Newsmeldungen nichts anderes als getarnte Werbungen sind. Diese Meldung schlägt aber alles bisher dargewesene. Die Seite besteht eh schon zu 50% aus Werbung. Wenn selbst die Artikel nichts anderes mehr darstellen als Werbung, ist die glaubwürdigkeit den Bach hinunter.

Die Gratwanderung bei den täglichen News zwischen Werbung und Information ist naturgemäß nicht einfach, wobei einige Dauernews wie zum Beispiel die Crysis Bilderupdates, aber auch unzähliche andere stark in Richtung sponsoring tendieren.

Wer sagt mir das eure Tests nicht ebenso gesponsort wurden, zumal sich der Eindruck, das dies der Fall ist kaum noch unterdrücken lässt.

Also liebe Redaktion, wenn Ihr es weiter so übertreibt, merkt auch Pitt vom Deich, das er auf den Informationsgehalt dieser Seite gut und gerne verzichten kann.

Was für Euch schlussendlich bedeutet, weniger Impressions, ergo weniger Werbeeinnahmen. Aber vermutlich wisst ihr das selber und versucht mit noch mehr Werbung die Mindereinnahmen zu kompensieren.

Aber die Wahrheit steht im kapitalistischen Wettbewerb immer hinten an. Leider ist auch der Journalismus davon nicht befreit.

Edit: Wo ist eigentlich der Link zur Quelle dieser ominösen Pressemittleilung?


----------



## crackajack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				SvenKlauke am 01.07.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wo ist eigentlich der Link zur Quelle dieser ominösen Pressemittleilung?


Sowas wird der Presse wohl direkt (per mail oder Presseserver?) mitgeteilt.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ToxicDude am 01.07.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich die Preise für so ein Produkt schon recht happig:
> 
> 
> > 9,95€ für 3 Tage, danach 29,95€ alle 30 Tage
> ...



Boah... krass...   
Dann eben nicht! Gibt ja auch noch youp0rn...


----------



## Holstentor (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

@ Mothman
guter Beitrag.

Nachvollziehen kann ich es auch nicht. Sobald es heißt, dass in einem Spiel grünes statt rotes Blut verspritzt wird, regt sich die Community auf. Gewaltdarstellung kann gar nicht detailliert genug sein. Geht es aber um die explizite Darstellung von Sex in einem Spiel, werden plötzliche alle zu Biedermännern. Ist wirklich interessant:  Warum ist Töten in Spielen toll und akzeptiert, und warum ruft Sex gleich eine Welle der Entrüstung hervor? Sind Computerspieler tatsächlich sexuell verklemmt, wie es das Klischee besagt? Wer weiß.

PcGames muss ich aber auch mal rügen in dem Zusammenhang. Das Spiel ist echt uralt. Die Redaktion scheint mir in letzter Zeit auch künstlich auf Themen zu setzen, die hohe Klickzahlen versprechen. Und bei aller gespielten oder auch ehrlich gemeinten Entrüstung: Ich garantiere, dass der Sexvilla-Beitrag wohl der am besten geklickteste des Tages war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ToxicDude am 01.07.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MCM90 am 01.07.2009 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oo

Funktioniert das Spiel wie ein MMO, oder warum müssen da solche Beiträge gezahlt werden?


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

hmm so ganz langsam erreicht das moralisch /ethische/gestzliche grenzen.
ich meine das anpassen eines Körpers.
wenn man wirklich die Nachbarin von neben an oder die Lehrerin sehr ähnlich hin bekommt und das dann per video auf nimmt und ins netz stellt... hmm.....
oder in eine andere richtung gedacht, was ist wenn sich jemand hin setzt und einen teenager/kinder-körper kreiert /mod schreibt.


----------



## Rakyr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde man kann Sex und Gewalt nicht vergleichen. Ich kann nach Hause gehen und mit meiner Freundin Sex haben, aber ich kann nicht einfach nach Hause gehen und meine Freundin abstechen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## HanFred (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BLACKDIMMU am 02.07.2009 08:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm so ganz langsam erreicht das moralisch /ethische/gestzliche grenzen.
> ich meine das anpassen eines Körpers.
> wenn man wirklich die Nachbarin von neben an oder die Lehrerin sehr ähnlich hin bekommt und das dann per video auf nimmt und ins netz stellt... hmm.....
> oder in eine andere richtung gedacht, was ist wenn sich jemand hin setzt und einen teenager/kinder-körper kreiert /mod schreibt.


ja und? ist ja nichts davon echt.


----------



## Alf1507 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				SvenKlauke am 01.07.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen mich extra für diesen irrsinnig gut recherchierten Artikel anzumelden. Leute was soll der Müll?
> 
> Das "Game" ist schon seit Ewigkeiten aufm Markt. Es ist auffällig, dass viele der Newsmeldungen nichts anderes als getarnte Werbungen sind. Diese Meldung schlägt aber alles bisher dargewesene. Die Seite besteht eh schon zu 50% aus Werbung. Wenn selbst die Artikel nichts anderes mehr darstellen als Werbung, ist die glaubwürdigkeit den Bach hinunter.
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Beitrag!   
Allerdings stösst du damit auf taube Ohren. Es haben sich hier schon sehr oft Leute über die News oder Tests beschwert. Die Konsequenz: Man wird freundlich aufgefordert in Zukunft lieber eine andere Seite zu besuchen, oder es wird einem im schlimmsten Fall gedroht "moderiert" zu werden. Hach... ich liebe dieses Wort.   

BTW: Die Überschrift suggeriert übrigens immer noch das da ein neues Spiel angekündigt wurde.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P?*



			
				Alf1507 am 02.07.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben sich hier schon sehr oft Leute über die News oder Tests beschwert.


Was auch deren gutes Recht ist.



			
				Alf1507 am 02.07.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsequenz: Man wird freundlich aufgefordert in Zukunft lieber eine andere Seite zu besuchen, oder es wird einem im schlimmsten Fall gedroht "moderiert" zu werden. Hach... ich liebe dieses Wort.


Nenne mir einen Beitrag / eine Meinungsäußerung, der / die sachlich blieb und hier im Forum "wegmoderiert" wurde oder mit dem Hinweis versehen wurde, doch eine ein andere Seite aufzusuchen.  

Link bitte.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				Alf1507 am 02.07.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsequenz: Man wird freundlich aufgefordert in Zukunft lieber eine andere Seite zu besuchen, oder es wird einem im schlimmsten Fall gedroht "moderiert" zu werden. Hach... ich liebe dieses Wort.


*zwinker*

Dein kleiner Versuch zum Nachtreten ist wirklich süß, ich musste schon grinsen.
Zeig mir doch bitte Beispiele wo man wg. berechtigter Kritik gemaßregelt wurde und einem angedroht wurde, man würde moderiert werden.

Ich kann mich an einige Zeilen an dich erinnern wo es um das Thema Raubkopien und die Quellen zur Beschaffung ging. Natürlich wird die Nennung von Quellen hier nicht geduldet und editiert, jeder normaldenkende Mensch hat damit auch kein Problem ... außer die ewig gestrigen, die "freie Meinungsäußerung in jeder Form" fordern.

Genau hier greift der zweite Punkt: diese Seite hat Regeln, die du bei der Registrierung akzeptiert hast, niedergeschrieben in der Netiquette.

Falls es dir nicht passt, steht es dir natürlich frei ein anderes Forum zu suchen.

Also tue uns beiden den Gefallen und schreib nicht so einen Stuss bzw. Unwahrheiten hin, es gibt vllt. noch User die dich nicht kennen und deine Äußerungen für 'wahr' hinnehmen.


----------



## nasskalt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]*zwinker*[...]


FlorianStangl mahnt hornboy an, eine andere Ausdrucksweise zu verwenden (vermutlich wegen dem von hornboy mehrfach geschriebenen "beschissen").

Und dies in einem Kommentar zu einem Artikel, in dem ein Video mit dem Untertitel "Kotzen Deluxe" angepriesen wird. 

Das fand ich zumindest bemerkenswert.

Quelle

P.S.: Nein, ich will hier nicht Alf1507 in Schutz nehmen.

P.P.S.: Noch besser fand ich die Situation, in der ein User einen Link für ein so genanntes Reaktions-Video in einem Kommentar unterbrachte und dafür von einem Mod., wegen Jugendgefährdung* verwarnt wurde. Der User hatte aber Glück, konnte dem verwarnenden Mod. einen Beitrag präsentieren, in dem ein anderer Moderator einen ähnlichen Link veröffentlicht hat. Leider habe ich hierfür keine Quelle, aber vielleicht erinnert sich jemand daran.

* Und das auf einer Seite auf der, im Unterschied zur Heft-DVD, immer mal wieder Videos gezeigt werden, die für jüngeres Publikum eher nicht geeignet sind.


----------



## ToxicDude (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.07.2009 07:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert das Spiel wie ein MMO, oder warum müssen da solche Beiträge gezahlt werden?



Du musst dich bei dem Spiel einloggen wie bei jedem MMO. Nach erfolgreichen kauf (via Lastschrift, KK etc.) erhälst Du Logindaten und kannst loslegen - sprich: Ohne Internet funktioniert nix ! Jedoch denke ich nicht, dass man mit anderen Spielern interagieren kann (zumindest hab ich noch nichts darüber gefunden).

Komm immer noch nicht drüber, für so ein  - verzeiht - recht billiges Spiel solch Preise zu verlangen. Aber anscheinend gibts dafür einen Markt


----------



## Alf1507 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein kleiner Versuch zum Nachtreten ist wirklich süß, ich musste schon grinsen.


Es ist wirklich erstaunlich wie unglaublich leicht du zu durchschauen bist! Genau mit sowas habe ich gerechnet.



> Zeig mir doch bitte Beispiele wo man wg. berechtigter Kritik gemaßregelt wurde und einem angedroht wurde, man würde moderiert werden.


Kannst du gerne haben - hier:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=7621600&page=2

Aber an die Diskussion kannst du dich ja sicherlich noch bestens erinnern.   
Im übrigen gab es da auch noch noch andere Beispiele. Ein paar davon wurden dir ja schon von einem anderen User genannt. 



> Ich kann mich an einige Zeilen an dich erinnern wo es um das Thema Raubkopien und die Quellen zur Beschaffung ging. Natürlich wird die Nennung von Quellen hier nicht geduldet und editiert, jeder normaldenkende Mensch hat damit auch kein Problem ... außer die ewig gestrigen, die "freie Meinungsäußerung in jeder Form" fordern.


Ich möchte hier mal ganz deutlich etwas klarstellen: Ich habe *niemals* irgendwo Quellen zu Beschaffung von Raubkopien genannt! Beweise mir das Gegenteil oder unterlasse solche Behauptungen in Zukunft bitte!

So, jetzt zurück zum Thema. Wenn du mir also noch was zu sagen hast - tu dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## Boesor (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				nasskalt am 02.07.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist nicht ernsthaft dein beispiel für eine ungerechtfertigte Mahnung.


----------



## nasskalt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				Boesor am 02.07.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> das ist nicht ernsthaft dein beispiel für eine ungerechtfertigte Mahnung.


Es war aus meiner Sicht aber zumindest bemerkenswert, wie ich schon schrieb.

Ich hoffe aber, dass ein anderer User für mein Beispiel ohne Quellenangabe, die passende Quelle findet. Das fand ich damals nämlich schon ziemlich herb vom Moderator.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Journalismus R.I.P*



			
				Alf1507 am 02.07.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zeig mir doch bitte Beispiele wo man wg. berechtigter Kritik gemaßregelt wurde und einem angedroht wurde, man würde moderiert werden.
> 
> 
> Kannst du gerne haben - hier:
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich jetzt kein Fehlverhalten von irgendeinem Mod und/oder eine "Maulsperre", weil dieser PCGames oder ähnliches kritisiert.

Es wurde daraufhingewiesen, dass man im Kommentar keine Links / Nennungen von Warezseiten zu posten hat, wo liegt jetzt dein Problem?

Ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle gerne nochmal:

Du hast die Netiquette akzeptiert, und dort steht u.a. drin, das solche Links / Nennungen hier nicht erwünscht & gestattet sind.

Warum diskutierst du jetzt noch darüber?  :-o   



> > Ich kann mich an einige Zeilen an dich erinnern wo es um das Thema Raubkopien und die Quellen zur Beschaffung ging. Natürlich wird die Nennung von Quellen hier nicht geduldet und editiert, jeder normaldenkende Mensch hat damit auch kein Problem ... außer die ewig gestrigen, die "freie Meinungsäußerung in jeder Form" fordern.
> 
> 
> Ich möchte hier mal ganz deutlich etwas klarstellen: Ich habe *niemals* irgendwo Quellen zu Beschaffung von Raubkopien genannt! Beweise mir das Gegenteil oder unterlasse solche Behauptungen in Zukunft bitte!


Auch hier wieder: wo hab ich dir unterstellt das *du* solche Beiträge verfasst hast?
Ich meinte, ich kann mich an einige Zeilen erinnern wo es um das Thema (!) ging. D.h. nicht, dass du die Beiträge gepostet hast.

Aber wie du richtig erkannt hast, wir beide haben in diesem Thread an der Diskussion teilgenommen, also war meine Aussage doch nicht falsch.

D.h. bevor du dich hier aufregst, überleg nochmal was ich gepostet hab ...


----------



## wojciech (31. August 2011)

< gelöscht >


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2013)

Gama007 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist geil habe ich öfter gezockt!


 
Und jetzt haste einen muskulösen Arm wie Arnie?


----------

